
Ask HN: Migrating away from React after license decision? - canyonero
About a month ago the Apache Software Foundation, made the decision to disallow the BSD + Patent license. This is precisely the license that React is using. There was discussion on this announcement on HN at the time. [1] Naturally, this also generated debate and discussion on GitHub as well. [2]<p>Facebook recently blogged that despite the change in status from ASF for the BSD + Patent license, they would not be making any changes. [3]<p>So, I&#x27;m curious to find out how many teams out there are actually going to take action based on the aforementioned events and current licensing status. Also, if you are migrating away from React, what are your plans going forward (Move to Preact, Vue, something else)?<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14779881<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;react&#x2F;issues&#x2F;10191<p>3. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.facebook.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;112130496157735&#x2F;explaining-react-s-license
======
anaganisk
as long as you are trying to build the next facebook or something similar to
facebooks business i dont think you will not have any problem with react,
legal at Netflix doesnt have a problem with so I dont see how it will be a
problem to regular community. If the hell really broke loose though I would
prefer Vue any day, it strips off all the complexity given by Angular/React
and makes single page apps simpler. And Easy.

